# Attempt At An Artsy Shot.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

With my basic Sony Cybershot. I tried to follow some of your tips.


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

loving your work mate i am trying to improve my photography skills but can only take a good shot during daylight hours lol

what an amateur


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Mantisgb said:


> loving your work mate i am trying to improve my photography skills but can only take a good shot during daylight hours lol


Thanks... When you have a lemon to work with, you make lemonade.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Pretty darn good sir, and even the more impressive for it being done on a basic camera. If the watch were for sale that photograph would definitely grab my attention.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Pretty darn good sir, and even the more impressive for it being done on a basic camera. If the watch were for sale that photograph would definitely grab my attention.


 Thank you. I won't tell you how many attempts I made before I got a decent shot... :bag:


----------



## bazz55 (Jun 17, 2009)

nice shots fella :thumbsup:


----------



## Snookster (Mar 19, 2010)

Very very very nice


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep, echo all that above - noice ! :kewlpics:


----------

